# Splinter Cell 6 Confirmed By Ubisoft



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Splinter Cell 6 Confirmed By Ubisoft*
11/29/2010 Written by Ray Conley










Earlier this year, Ubisoft’s Jade Raymond announced that their Toronto studio had been working on a new unannounced title. We’ve recently learned what that title is, and I’m sure many of you would be thrilled to strap on a certain pair of night vision goggles again.

Not too long ago, Ubisoft quietly released a promotional video from their Toronto studios. In that video, Jade Raymond wastes no time to inform its viewers that _Splinter Cell 6_ is indeed already in the works. So far, the production is being manned by a growing studio that is currently staffed by 83 people. Their goal is to reach 800 within the next 10 years.







_
“*We’re working on Splinter Cell 6, the next iteration of the blockbuster franchise, and we’re doing it entirely here in Toronto.*_*
“Within the next 10 years we plan to ramp up the studio to at least 800 people, and we’re ahead of schedule on that.”* ​She also mentions that the team is already working on two productions, one which we can assume is _Splinter Cell_. As this new Toronto team kicks off their game development, we’ll be sure to bring you more details as we learn more of Sam Fisher or the details of their second IP that has yet to be revealed.

Source: PSLS


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Ares said:


> currently staffed by 83 people. Their goal is to reach 800 within the next 10 years


If the years Splinter Cell Conviction was in development is any indication that "10 years" figure must _also_ coincide with the anticipated completion time for Splinter Cell 6


----------

